# ? what is static gain (winisd)



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

I have a question forgive me if i sound tha noob but this i dont, in winisd under filters what does static gain mean an

refer to is it referring to the signal output from the preouts via a receiver going to an amp or is it referring to the gain knobs on the amp 

my crown xls 1502 full output with the gain knob full up is supposed to be 30 plus db so half is about 15 db but I apply

this in winisd for my sub build it says I'll have some nasty *** cone Excursion I'm I doing something wrong sub has a 

max rms of 800watts it's a duel 4 ohm voice coil with each one rated for 400 watts I'm wiring it in parallel down to 2

ohm an feeding it 775 watts from my crown xls 1502


----------

